# The diffrence between sen and siz



## sousita

if i said
sen guzelsim
or i said
siz guzelsiniz
they both mean you are beautiful right?


----------



## Volcano

sousita said:


> if i said
> sen guzelsim
> or i said
> siz guzelsiniz
> they both mean you are beautiful right?



*Sen - You (singular)

Siz - You (plural), siz is also used for second person to be kind

Sen güzelsin - You are beautiful

Siz güzelsiniz - You are beautiful (plural) or You are beautiful (singular, to be kind)*


----------



## sousita

teşekkür ederim.
and please can  you tell me the diffrence btw şunun evi and onun evi isnt the same ??


----------



## Volcano

sousita said:


> teşekkür ederim.
> and please can  you tell me the diffrence btw şunun evi and onun evi isnt the same ??



*http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1109711&highlight=350+unun*


----------



## tulpan

sousita said:


> teşekkür ederim.
> and please can you tell me the diffrence btw şunun evi and onun evi isnt the same ??


 
bunun evi= this person's house (home) OR  her/his house (home)

şunun evi= that one's house (home)  OR  that person's house (home)

onun evi= her/his house (home)

P.S. Ev in Turkish means both home and house


----------



## hasansabri

sousita said:


> if i said
> sen guzelsim
> or i said
> siz guzelsiniz
> they both mean you are beautiful right?


 
They have the same meaning(You are beautiful),but the main distinction between them is that "siz güzelsiniz" is the more polite way of saying "you are beautiful" to a female. 

On the other side, "Siz " has also plural meaning indicating more than one person, for example if you say that "siz güzelsiniz" , you are making compliment to more than one female. You can't say more than one female " Sen Güzelsin"

As stated inthe first paragraph, you can make compliment for a single female either as "*sen güzelsin*" or "*siz güzelsiniz*". but the latter would be more kind.


----------



## sousita

thank you all 
siz çok çeşit
its a good way to say you are very kind?


----------



## Volcano

*Çok naziksin/kibarsın

Çok naziksiniz/kibarsınız (more polite)*


----------

